# Surprise rise in unemployment in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New Zealand saw an unexpected rise in unemployment at the end of last year but it was mostly due to the loss of part time jobs and officials expect it to rise moderately in coming months. The country’s labour market recovery slowed over the December quarter with the unemployment rate rising to 6.8%. Young people [...]

Click to read the full news article: Surprise rise in unemployment in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't forget you have to take into account the many school leavers & uni students who often look for work during their 4 month break from uni.


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

No its because of the loss of part time jobs read the quote, besides which unemployment figures are usually seasonally adjusted. Its the part time work that puts a lot of the food 
on tables in Kiwi homes.


----------

